# Bundesgerichtshof entscheidet über 0190-Dialer



## sascha (3 März 2004)

*Bundesgerichtshof entscheidet über 0190-Dialer*

Sind Netzbetreiber mit in der Verantwortung, wenn über ihre Nummern unseriöse Dialer eingesetzt werden? Mit dieser Frage beschäftigt sich am morgigen Donnerstag der Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) in Karlsruhe. Die Entscheidung des 3. Senats wird mit Spannung erwartet. Denn sie könnte für viele Betroffene von 0190-Dialern, deren Verfahren noch anhängig sind, weit reichende Folgen haben. 

Es ist zwar nicht das erste Mal, dass sich der BGH mit 0190-Nummern beschäftigt, aber es ist das erste Mal, dass die Karlsruher Richter über Dialer-Einwahlen entscheiden. Hintergrund des Verfahrens ist ein vier Jahre alter Streit um 0190-Einwahlen, der schon mehrfach für Schlagzeilen sorgte. Im Jahr 2000 waren bei einer Berlinerin binnen vier Monaten über 17.500 Mark (rund 8750 Euro) an Telefongebühren aufgelaufen. Die entsetzte Mutter stellte fast, dass ihr damals 16 Jahre alter Sohn sich einen 0190-Dialer eingefangen hatte. Sie überwies daraufhin rund 590 Mark und weigerte sich, den Restbetrag zu begleichen. Die Frau argumentierte damit, dass die Einwahlen durch arglistige Täuschung zustande gekommen seien. Der Dialer war nämlich auf einer Webseite als „Gratis-Zugangs-Software“ beworben worden. Die Forderungen seien sittenwidrig, außerdem habe sie ihrem Sohn ausdrücklich die Nutzung von 0190-Nummern verboten gehabt. Damit sei es nicht zu einem wirksamen Vertrag gekommen. Doch in erster Instanz unterlag die Frau. Das Landgericht Berlin verurteilte sie zur Bezahlung. Zum einen habe sie ihrem Sohn dadurch, dass sie ihn an den PC ließ, quasi eine „Vollmacht“ für Vertragsabschlüsse erteilt. Außerdem hätte sie die 0190-Nummern sperren lassen können. Letztlich sei es auch unerheblich, ob die Einwahlen durch arglistige Täuschung des spanischen Diensteanbieters zustande kam, meinten die Richter. Denn der Netzbetreiber, der das Geld per Telefonrechnung einforderte, müsse sich das Verhalten des Diensteanbieters nicht zurechnen lassen (Az. 18 O 63/01). 

Gegen die Entscheidung des Landgerichts ging die Frau in Berufung – mit Erfolg. Das Kammergericht Berlin stellte am 27. Januar 2003 fest, dass die Mutter die hohen 0190-Gebühren nicht bezahlen müsse. Der klagende Netzbetreiber Berlikomm müsse sich die irreführende Dialer-Werbung des spanischen Diensteanbieters zurechnen lassen, sei quasi mit verantwortlich dafür, meinte das Kammergericht. Schließlich profitiere Berlikomm selbst von der Werbung für die teuren Einwahlen. Dass der spanische Diensteanbieter nur über eine Postfachadresse erreichbar war, wog für das Kammergericht nicht minder schwer. Schon 1999 sei schließlich bekannt gewesen, dass über 0190-Nummern auch unseriöse Geschäfte gemacht werden. Insofern habe Berlikomm „auch grundsätzlich das Risiko in Kauf genommen, sich Einwendungen ihrer Anschlussinhaber auszusetzen“. 

Ob das Urteil des Kammergerichts Bestand hat, wird sich am morgigen Donnerstag zeigen. Denn die Berlikomm ging gegen das Urteil des Kammergerichts in die Revision. Der Bundesgerichtshof befasst sich ab 9 Uhr mit dem Fall – mit möglicherweise weit reichenden Folgen. Sollte der Netzbetreiber diesmal gewinnen, rechnen Juristen bereits mit einer regelrechten Klagewelle als Folge. Andere Telefongesellschaften könnten dann nämlich ebenfalls versuchen, in Streitfällen um 0190-Dialereinwahlen an ihr Geld zu kommen – unabhängig davon, ob die teuren Einwahlen durch unseriöse Dialer oder Bewerbung zustande kamen. Betroffen davon wären allerdings vermutlich nur die – wenn auch vielen – Altfälle. Seit Mitte August 2003 gelten für Dialer und Mehrwertdienste neue rechtliche Regelungen. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html


----------



## sascha (4 März 2004)

Wie die Pressestelle des BGH uns soeben mitgeteilt hat, ist für heute kein Urteilstenor mehr zu erwarten. Morgen also mehr.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 März 2004)

Jetzt aber.



> Der u.a. für das Dienstvertragsrecht zuständige III. Zivilsenat des Bundesgerichtshofs hat entschieden, daß ein Telefonkunde dem Netzbetreiber gegenüber dann nicht zur Zahlung der erhöhten Vergütung für Verbindungen zu einer 0190- oder 0900-Mehrwertdienstenummer verpflichtet ist, wenn die Anwahl zu dieser Nummer über einen heimlich im Computer des Kunden installierten sog. Dialer erfolgte und dem Anschlußinhaber insoweit kein Verstoß gegen seine Sorgfaltsobliegenheiten zur Last fällt.


----------



## sascha (5 März 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4272


----------

